# ADVICE PLEASE. DP Sufferer



## edgapena (Dec 12, 2015)

Hello , so I've had depersonalization for about two months now and the existential philosophical thoughts are getting out of control. It is not that I am questioning reality but I am always thinking about the complexity of life and everything is beginning to freak me out. The complexity of human beings, the complexity of the universe , the weirdness of life itself. I am constantly thinking on how weird human being are, the complexity behind time, space, matter , gravity, etc. The magnitude of the universe and the complexitu behind the laws of phisycs. I am questioning myself as a human and if in reality we are just not a weird alien species floating in the middle of nowhere, and that's how I feel, like an alien to my body and my race. The fact that we have things that we call hands dangling from our arms. We have fleshy eyeballs where we can see. I think of how weird it is that we have toughts, emotions, concsiousness, etc. Being human is becoming strange to me and that is very terrifying . I feel like I am seeing things in a whole different perspective. I just want to go back to accepting life and myself and seeing it normal, because right now everything seems weird and strange. I just want this existential terror if you might call it, to stop. Please people any help. Is this normal when suffering from dp? and will this thoughts ever subside?. Has anyone else experience this thoughts ?


----------



## Contraries (Jan 9, 2016)

Yes, I have. If they subside depends on how you deal with it. I didn't resist. I embraced it. I can now see air, smell water, and all manner of other weird stuff. I'm just used to it by now, so it doesn't bother me as much. The really scary part, however, is when you periodically wake at night and open your eyes. I don't know if you have gotten to that stage yet, if you know what I'm talking about, but the best advice I can give you when you eventually do get there is: close your eyes again and go back to sleep.


----------



## 58779 (Jan 7, 2016)

Yes, I have experienced them, too. Very disturbing. I guess the first time was, I was studying about physics (subject was thermodynamics) in my uni. Everything in our surroundings emits and absorbs heat, and we can only solve these problems if we have closed volume (borders) and minimal objects. In my mind I imagined how could we calculate it when we take whole universe into account because in real life closed volumes don't exist, they have only enough 'ignorings' that the details don't matter for our goal. I was mind blown and couldn't stop the imagining I mean taking your present environment into account is something, but then I thought the city itself, the earth and it is a dust in the universe. I was afraid that somehow I will spend my whole life in calculating or trying to imagine obsessively. Yours are similar I believe. You are thinking more things than our brain can handle, it is like trying to work a modern game in atari.

Anway, to stop it.. Somehow you have got to think less or think more only when you are ready and when you really want it. Just do down to earth stuff, no matter how hard it is (it will seem hard) and eventually you will get better. They will subside.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2016)

its part of the intense INWARD focus. You are observing yourself and the world to such a high intensity cause of the DP puts you as the "observer" that it breaks down everything. This is why the questions of life come up. Further, when you no longer feel like a person, the next question is, what makes up a person,etc? Its all part of going inward, deeply inward, and dissecting the human condition because you are watching it not really in it.


----------



## simonmagus (Jan 6, 2016)

I've been pretty obsessed with these topics for a good twenty years. At the time, because I had no explanation, I ascribed it to the sudden death of my sister and some form of OCD/PTSD. Now I have a different explanation.

What I find changes focus is doing some sort of physical task. Luckily my day-job now involves painting scenes from TV and film, and the focus on a physical object and task really takes me away from introspection.

I still do think a lot also, but I channel that into non-personal thoughts for my PhD.


----------



## JayB (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi, yes this is all dp-related.

What I've understood so far is that dp is a mix between anxiety, dissociation and obsessions. For me what keeps us dissociating is the anxiety that results from our obsessions about our dp'd perceptions and why the things are the way they are (and the inability to accept it because it all feels strange). For example, my main symptom is that i'm obsessing over the mind. It's like i don't understand how it is possible that i can talk to myself in my head (like when i'm reading or commenting what people do around me) and bring pictures (memories) to my consciousness. When i was VERY obsessed with it, i literally couldn't get out of head because i was always checking inside myself if my mind felt natural. It felt like i was living in a prison, tortured by the strangeness of my self. That is the biggest part of the problem: too much inward thinking and obsessing over dp. Now that i have convinced myself that i am normal and that everybody thinks the way I do (with words and pictures), I've started to think about it less and the act of thinking started to feel more natural. I'm just thinking, i'm not thinking about thinking.


----------

